# God, this is going to sound so childlike. Solid Snake fighting style?



## DoubleZ711 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes yes, I know its a game, but this question has just been eating at my insides for the longest time. If you had to choose, which martial art do you think most closely resembles the CQC he uses in the games.

Now, before you flame, I am not looking to be like a video game character or anything, but me and my friends always get into nerd arguments about this, and I just have to know the answer. So, what do you think?

If you have not played the games, no need to reply.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 25, 2009)

In snake eater the CQC style looks a lot like the old green beret self-defense manuals you can buy at a book store.


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> In snake eater the CQC style looks a lot like the old green beret self-defense manuals you can buy at a book store.



Yeah...

...but how does it taste?  

(for the record, I agree...)


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah, but how does it taste?


 
Oddly enough, more than rabbits, squirrels, cats or even alligators, snake tastes like _chicken._ :lol:


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 25, 2009)

I was actually impressed by the fight choreography in Metal Gear Solid 4.  It looked somewhat realistic.  Bits of it reminded me of kenpo, but that it is my art, so it is to be expected.  It looked like a healthy mix of several styles, with a heavy reliance on joint locks, manipulations and chokes, without going to the level of full on grappling.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Your best bet might be to find out who the motion-capture actor(s) were, and find out what styles they studied.......


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 25, 2009)

Ryoji Okamoto is credited as the motion capture actor in MGS4.  I can't find anything on whether he is a martial artist.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> Ryoji Okamoto is credited as the motion capture actor in MGS4. I can't find anything on whether he is a martial artist.


 
Hmmm...he's done movies......


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleZ711 said:


> Yes yes, I know its a game, but this question has just been eating at my insides for the longest time. If you had to choose, which martial art do you think most closely resembles the CQC he uses in the games.
> 
> Now, before you flame, I am not looking to be like a video game character or anything, but me and my friends always get into nerd arguments about this, and I just have to know the answer. So, what do you think?
> 
> If you have not played the games, no need to reply.


 
Bit like Silat, Bit like Booj, Mostly like military H2H manuals from WWII--present.

But the engraving offers you no tactical advantage whatsoever.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleZ711 said:


> Now, before you flame,


 
The only flaming would be in regards to the number of threads you start where you ask questions but don't participate in the discussions.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 17, 2009)

Isn't it Fairburn CQC?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 17, 2009)

No. The Fairbairn/Sykes/Biddle/Applegate schools didn't go nearly into this amount of range/detail.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 17, 2009)

If I had to bet, it would be Krav Maga.  That is the "new thing" with military units and special forces.  I have read a couple of the Splinter Cell books and that is what he uses as well.


----------



## GBlues (Apr 17, 2009)

No, it's not Krav Maga. I forget, but in MGS 3, if you buy the walk through, which I did at  the time. In the back it talks about where hideo got the idea for the cqc. There is somebody in Japan that is actually teaching this stuff, and apparently from my understanding it's a pretty big deal in Japan. The LE officers there, and military are incorporating it, if I'm not mistaken. I'll see if I can find the book, and double check. But I'm pretty sure. I'll get back with you on it.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 17, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> No. The Fairbairn/Sykes/Biddle/Applegate schools didn't go nearly into this amount of range/detail.



I haven't played 4 yet, but the stuff in 3 was textbook CQC.


----------

